# My furry Fanart!



## Estherfunworld (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey guys!
I'm Esther i'm a new member in here Today i want to show you my Fanart work zootopia,kung fu panda, ect .
hope you enjoy!


----------



## Estherfunworld (Aug 16, 2017)

Tigress From Kung Fu Panda 1 / 2 and 3
my favorite character


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 16, 2017)

oh my gosh what the heck these are so good!! you do a really good job of staying on model with the characters. clawhauser and chief bogo are my favorites lmao


----------



## Estherfunworld (Aug 16, 2017)

YukiKoyuki said:


> oh my gosh what the heck these are so good!! you do a really good job of staying on model with the characters. clawhauser and chief bogo are my favorites lmao



 thank you so much for your visit,I'm happy that you like my work ^^
i like Rabbit so my favorites character is Lt. Judy Hopps


----------



## Estherfunworld (Aug 26, 2017)

beauty and the beast gender bender

i think when women angry She becomes a beast lol


----------



## annethecatdetective (Sep 1, 2017)

Oh my gosh cute! Your style is just so soft and fluffy and adorable!

I love all the Zootopia ones, but yeah... Clawhauser and Bogo is my favorite too! Just when I thought nothing could make me smile more than kid!Nick-and-Judy being cuties, I bust out laughing at the expressions on the other two (and I also 'aww'-ed a little at them because I love them together).

(and yay Tigress! She's my fave from KFP too)


----------



## Estherfunworld (Sep 2, 2017)

annethecatdetective said:


> Oh my gosh cute! Your style is just so soft and fluffy and adorable!
> 
> I love all the Zootopia ones, but yeah... Clawhauser and Bogo is my favorite too! Just when I thought nothing could make me smile more than kid!Nick-and-Judy being cuties, I bust out laughing at the expressions on the other two (and I also 'aww'-ed a little at them because I love them together).
> 
> (and yay Tigress! She's my fave from KFP too)



thank you for your visit sorry to reply late i'm not on furaffinity much
i'm very new for furry artist but i'm happy that you like my work ^ ^


----------



## Estherfunworld (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 25, 2017)

You have a very bright style.  Using flat and gloss works very well for you.


----------



## Estherfunworld (Dec 1, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You have a very bright style.  Using flat and gloss works very well for you.


thank you so much i'm happy you like 
sorry to reply late i'm not visit here often


----------



## Castiell (Dec 4, 2017)

Wow, truly impressive work indeed! As the others stated you do in fact an excellent job at staying true to the characters, and the colors are amazing.


----------



## Estherfunworld (Jan 20, 2018)

Castiell said:


> Wow, truly impressive work indeed! As the others stated you do in fact an excellent job at staying true to the characters, and the colors are amazing.



thank you for your visit i'm happy that you like my work and sorry to reply late i'm not on furaffinity much
but always on DA


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 26, 2018)

You have a lot more skill then people on here but you need to work on texturing, lighting and avoiding trying to make everything look like one style. You cant ever grow if you keep something copy and cloned. I'd say find yourself as you work and branch out more and youll get  alot better. Your line work on here scary, feels more like still lives rendered out then drawings.

But I'm more worried your jumping on the Z word train to get fam as thats being milked like the Zika virus scare the media threw out a few years ago on here to a point where Zootopia artwork is painful to look at in the fandom. While fanart is artwork it offers nothing new to the maturing and diverse olive tree of artists on here. Sure its cute for some but really people want a lot more anthro liberated works then something based off a movie.


----------



## Estherfunworld (Jan 26, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> You have a lot more skill then people on here but you need to work on texturing, lighting and avoiding trying to make everything look like one style. You cant ever grow if you keep something copy and cloned. I'd say find yourself as you work and branch out more and youll get  alot better. Your line work on here scary, feels more like still lives rendered out then drawings.
> 
> But I'm more worried your jumping on the Z word train to get fam as thats being milked like the Zika virus scare the media threw out a few years ago on here to a point where Zootopia artwork is painful to look at in the fandom. While fanart is artwork it offers nothing new to the maturing and diverse olive tree of artists on here. Sure its cute for some but really people want a lot more anthro liberated works then something based off a movie.



Thank you if you like my work cos i'm just drawing for Hobbyist
i draw many Zootopia fanart cos my sister and my friend like the character that all so i have don't have the point or something like you said
i'm just like drawing


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 27, 2018)

Estherfunworld said:


> beauty and the beast gender bender


I just want to pet her. 
Your art is very good and very pretty. 
You mentioned that you were a hobbyist, but you could definitely do commissions of you wanted to. I'm sure many people would like your style.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 27, 2018)

Your work is stunning


----------



## Estherfunworld (Jan 27, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> I just want to pet her.
> Your art is very good and very pretty.
> You mentioned that you were a hobbyist, but you could definitely do commissions of you wanted to. I'm sure many people would like your style.



Thank you i'm happy you like my work even i'm just new artist
This is about my commission info ,Now it's full but i will open it's again in 14  February


----------



## Estherfunworld (Jan 27, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Your work is stunning


thank you ^ ^ i will find time to draw more furry


----------

